# The Ring 2



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

anyone actually see this movie? did anyone actually like it?

i saw it tonight and i thought it was terrible. It was so bad it was funny. Me and a friend were laughing the entire time! :lol:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I heard the first was pretty bad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah, but the first one was better...they both sucked though. lol


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The Ring scared the crap outta me but I have not seen the second. I really do not like this asian horror craze though


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

asian? okay

but i thought the ring and the ring 2 was pure comedy! I'm not kidding. i dont get scared easily. im gonna see Saw with a a couple of my friends next weekend....maybe that will scare me. i hope it will


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I loved Saw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

it was good? was it wicked scary??


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

it was good but you prob wont crap your pants


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

really? how come?

thats disappointing....


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

I haven't seen it, but definitely will not plan to, EVERYBODY who i talked to said it was terrible!


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

Scuba Kid @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> asian? okay


The Ring was a Japanese movie first. It was remade for the US.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I have always wondered why do moviemakers think that it is absolutely necessary to remake these films for english speaking audience. For example in my opinion La femme Nikita is much better than
the english version, and the english version from The grudge was almost exactly the same as the original movie.
BTW I hated the Ring 2, it was just pointless.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I finally just saw Ring 2 last night. OMG the deer were so fake, and I thought that it was horribly lame. I did jump a few times but nothing to get scared over. I hate that little boy he is so creepy looking. It was funny seeing Sissy Spacek as the mother lol I still cant get the image of Carrie out of my mind. Plus what happened to the guy in the truck in the end, did he just sit out there and how the hell would they expain that! 

Overall not worth seeing. But I suppose if you see 1 you gotta see 2.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I saw the first one about a year ago, my mate said do you wanna go see the second one, but I was like :shock: , I've only just got over the second one give me a break! :lol: 
I was shitting myself proper!


----------

